# PedalPCB Pharmacist Overdrive



## fig (Apr 13, 2022)

This is one FAB pedal!

I cannot begin to thank @SYLV9ST9R  enough for making my vision _COME TOGETHER_. ☮️ The pictures offer no justice for a gorgeous UV print. The gradient schematic of the pedal makes a beautiful backdrop.  Hey, that guy looks familiar.....
I used pin headers to connect the foot switch boards to the main pcb. [ extra zen ]

This pedal absolutely delivers the goods, with tons of headroom on tap and trimmable ranges for boost, bass, and trebles. The breakup is smooth and stretched.

If clean to mean is in your wheelhouse, then you should probably build this.


----------



## Robert (Apr 13, 2022)

Best looking pedal _ever_.


----------



## benny_profane (Apr 13, 2022)

Robert said:


> Best looking pedal _ever_.


Who’s _this_ guy?!


----------



## fig (Apr 13, 2022)

Robert said:


> Best looking pedal _ever_.


Thanks! Welcome to the forum 😁


----------



## spi (Apr 13, 2022)

Nice pile of knobs too


----------



## peccary (Apr 13, 2022)

This looks awesome, well done!

@SYLV9ST9R also created some Pharmacist art for me that I haven't gotten made yet. I gotta get to that one.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 13, 2022)

Something about those round ⭕⭕⭕⭕ caps does it for me


----------



## almondcity (Apr 13, 2022)

super cool


----------



## Dan0h (Apr 13, 2022)

Whoa. This is a work of art!


----------



## Bio77 (Apr 13, 2022)

Stellar build!


----------



## JamieJ (Apr 13, 2022)

@PedalPCB - this work of art needs to be framed in your workshop!


----------



## cooder (Apr 13, 2022)

Flippin awesome and those bulbous perfectly aligned Tantalum caps have a slightly boobish touch to them. Even the light reflections on them make you see things...


Now where was I, what was I gonna say....


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Apr 13, 2022)

Hey fig, what kind of organizer do you use for your spare knobs? Wait. Never mind. I'm choosing to assume you have a Scrooge Mcduck style knob vault and these pics were taken during an afternoon swim.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Apr 13, 2022)

Beautiful job both inside and out. 👍🥰


----------



## giovanni (Apr 13, 2022)

I almost bought one when it came out, I’m gonna have to build one instead!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Apr 13, 2022)

Glad to have helped you bring this beautiful build to life, and I love the multicolor knobs.
And as I told you, bonus points for the color coordinated DC jack (+ you know, the general hotness of the guts!).

And for those who missed it earlier, here are the rejected doctors...


----------



## music6000 (Apr 13, 2022)

fig said:


> This is one FAB pedal!
> 
> I cannot begin to thank @SYLV9ST9R  enough for making my vision _COME TOGETHER_. ☮️ The pictures offer no justice for a gorgeous UV print. The gradient schematic of the pedal makes a beautiful backdrop.  Hey, that guy looks familiar.....
> I used pin headers to connect the foot switch boards to the main pcb. [ extra zen ]
> ...


Your starting to get a Handle on this DIY Pedal Building!!!!


----------



## Flashheart (Apr 13, 2022)

fig said:


> This is one FAB pedal!
> 
> I cannot begin to thank @SYLV9ST9R  enough for making my vision _COME TOGETHER_. ☮️ The pictures offer no justice for a gorgeous UV print. The gradient schematic of the pedal makes a beautiful backdrop.  Hey, that guy looks familiar.....
> I used pin headers to connect the foot switch boards to the main pcb. [ extra zen ]
> ...


How cool is that. That looks incredible!!!!!


----------



## zgrav (Apr 13, 2022)

cooder said:


> Flippin awesome and those bulbous perfectly aligned Tantalum caps have a slightly boobish touch to them. Even the light reflections on them make you see things...
> 
> 
> Now where was I, what was I gonna say....


I was thinking that little faces could be drawn on all of those balloon-shaped tantalum caps.


----------



## DAJE (Apr 14, 2022)

Great work there, @fig. Good idea with the pin headers.

I just received (two hours ago) a bag of SMD 5457s and J201s. That means I can put together my Pharmacist over the Easter long weekend. Going to put the 5457s on adaptor boards so I can socket them. Might socket the 2222s as well.

EDIT: All four MMBF5457s (and three MMBFJ201s) soldered to adaptor boards. All fully tested and working as they should. Yay!


----------



## music6000 (Apr 14, 2022)

*fig*, I condome the way you protected the Pots!!!
& it looks like your right for Knobs also!!!


----------



## mybud (Apr 14, 2022)

fig said:


> This is one FAB pedal!
> 
> I cannot begin to thank @SYLV9ST9R  enough for making my vision _COME TOGETHER_. ☮️ The pictures offer no justice for a gorgeous UV print. The gradient schematic of the pedal makes a beautiful backdrop.  Hey, that guy looks familiar.....
> I used pin headers to connect the foot switch boards to the main pcb. [ extra zen ]
> ...



That is surely the fabled rock ‘n’ roll doctor about whom those with small shoes were singing. Looks amazing 🤩


----------



## szukalski (Apr 14, 2022)

For a build looking this good.. you need to complete the board, take a photo and use it as the enclosure art, so it can inspire you without being locked away!


----------



## Paradox916 (Apr 14, 2022)

All them knobs! That pic looks great. You and your mojo builds… looking pretty snazzy there!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Apr 23, 2022)

Yeah that looks killer! Nice work


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 24, 2022)

Most excellent!

Are you getting much noise from those 2N2222A's?

That's Walter White, correct?


----------



## fig (Apr 24, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Most excellent!
> 
> Are you getting much noise from those 2N2222A's?
> 
> That's Walter White, correct?


They seemed fine but I didn't bury the pots when I played through it.
Walter? Well, now that you mention it.....


----------



## DAJE (Apr 24, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Are you getting much noise from those 2N2222A's?


I used my Pharmacist on bass at my regular bass jam/rehearsal/writing session and it hummed quite noticeably. I socketed the transistors so I'm planning on trying a few different NPN BJTs to see if that helps. I have some 2N3904s that are in the exact same gain range (200-ish), and various others that are higher gain.


----------



## Crash102 (Apr 27, 2022)

this post helped me trouble shoot an issue with mine. Had wired the jacks backwards. Fixed the issue immediately and then it made me realize I had two othe pedals in the troubleshoot pile that had the same issue and sure enough I got my shallow water up and running…

I was so confident I had it right that I’d been going through everything else 2-3 times and had no luck. 

Thankful for so many posts that help a lot


----------



## szukalski (Apr 27, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Are you getting much noise from those 2N2222A's?


This line has been stuck in my head for a few days now. I am always up for a quieter signal chain since my main Strat has low output pickups and loves to pick up anything in the air.

Are there any recommendations on other parts to try in replacement?


----------



## fig (Apr 27, 2022)

szukalski said:


> This line has been stuck in my head for a few days now. I am always up for a quieter signal chain since my main Strat has low output pickups and loves to pick up anything in the air.
> 
> Are there any recommendations on other parts to try in replacement?


I'd suggest you try 2N5089s or similar. Socketing or breaboarding gives you the opportunity to audition as many as you like.


----------



## benny_profane (Apr 27, 2022)

szukalski said:


> Are there any recommendations on other parts to try in replacement?


Any low-mid hFE NPN BJT would be fine. 2n3904 is a usual choice.


----------



## fig (Apr 27, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Any low-mid hFE NPN BJT would be fine. 2n3904 is a usual choice.


Easy to source and reliable as snot as well.


----------



## Kroars (Nov 5, 2022)

fig said:


> This is one FAB pedal!
> 
> I cannot begin to thank @SYLV9ST9R  enough for making my vision _COME TOGETHER_. ☮️ The pictures offer no justice for a gorgeous UV print. The gradient schematic of the pedal makes a beautiful backdrop.  Hey, that guy looks familiar.....
> I used pin headers to connect the foot switch boards to the main pcb. [ extra zen ]
> ...


THAT is freaking awesome Fig!! Nice work! Love the enclosure   the photo taken amongst all those different knobs look really cool too!


----------



## MattG (Nov 5, 2022)

Love the organic polymer caps!  Extra low ESR means _extreme mojo_!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 5, 2022)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Glad to have helped you bring this beautiful build to life, and I love the multicolor knobs.
> And as I told you, bonus points for the color coordinated DC jack (+ you know, the general hotness of the guts!).
> 
> And for those who missed it earlier, here are the rejected doctors...
> ...


It just occurred to me that if you take the hair off, it's Walter White!


----------



## music6000 (Nov 5, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> It just occurred to me that if you take the hair off, it's Walter White!


Uncanny Resemblance:


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 5, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Uncanny Resemblance:
> View attachment 35360


It just occurred to me that if you take the facial hair off this one, it’s Lobot








						Lobot
					

Lobot, also known by the nickname Lo, was a male human from the planet Bespin who, with the assistance of his AJ^6 cyborg construct, was paid to run battlefield calculations for the Galactic Empire. However, he eventually began working with the smuggler Lando Calrissian aboard the Millennium...




					starwars.fandom.com


----------



## Cvoxdog (Nov 5, 2022)

Goodness gracious is that how you set the knobs on all of your pedals!?!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 5, 2022)

Cvoxdog said:


> Goodness gracious is that how you set the knobs on all of your pedals!?!


The classic jazz band setting. It’s how you set the pedal to kick in for your solo when you don’t know the changes to Dolphin Dance


----------



## GizzWizzKing (Nov 5, 2022)

This build is sponsored by Skittles inside and out. Love it. Though I personally like the test tube Dr. Robert best.


----------

